# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Ik en "mijn" PDS

## astrid86

Ik ben net nieuw hier zoals je ziet.
Ik heb er sinds ik hier aangemeld ben over nagedacht of het wel nuttig is om dit te openen. Ik doe het toch maar  :Wink: 
Ik ben Astrid en ben nu 23 jaar (wordt dit jaar 24 jaar).

Als kind van 8-9 jaar begon het al, ik had vaak buikpijntjes nadat ik cola of sinas of iets met koolzuur had gedronken. Dus ben toen langzaamaan gestopt met koolzuurhoudende dranken te drinken.
Maar rond mijn 16de is alles ineens in een stroomversnelling geraakt in een korte tijd kon ik niet meer tegen ui en paprika en gekruid eten ging steeds minder.
Dat allemaal is verder ontwikkeld tot dat ik nu vrijwel geen ui, paprika, prei, gekruid eten, melk, koolzuurhoudende dranken en alcohol meer kan hebben.
Ik heb wel hele kleine hoeveelheden ui of paprika of prei nodig om darmen geprikkeld genoeg te houden om te ontlasten.
Als vocht drink ik water of thee en ik kan daarnaast 1 keer per dag of 1 glas yogho-yogho of chocomelk of aquarius drinken.
Daarnaast moet ik van mijn darmen dagelijks minimaal 2 bruine boterhammen eten om mijn darmen rustig te houden. Sowieso ik kan niet veel vet voer eten (patat, snacks van de frituur) en ik moet regelmatig eten. (niet zoals sommige jongeren doen: patatje of zak chips leeg vreten of dagenlang geen bruin brood eten)

Naast dit hele eetverhaal, soms vind het ik nog moeilijk dat ik niet gewoon eten kan wat ik wil  :Mad:  , heb ik spasmes.

Die spasmes van me darmen komt erop neer dat ik eigenlijk dagelijks pijn voel, ik merk er inmiddels weinig van totdat ik ineens een pijn vrije dag heb (dit komt zelden voor). Laatst had ik hele hevige pijnen waardoor ik ook niet kon slapen, maar na een echo en colonscopie bleek het niks te zijn. Dus het zijn mijn spasmen.

En naast die lastige darmen heb ik ook een lastig slokdarmpje, die vind mijn maagzuur niet zo leuk waardoor die chronisch onstoken is geraakt. Om geen brandend maagzuur te hebben 's nachts slaap ik half zittend voor de laatste 6-7 jaar. Als ik beetje zuur of zoet eten eet gaat slokdarmpje spasmen vertonen, waardoor ik het meestal ook benauwd krijg en hartkloppingen.

Tot slot ga ik maandelijks naar de dokter voor een shot vitamine B12, dit krijg ik nu net een jaar. Ik heb als kind altijd te weinig vitamine B12 gehad, maar de dokter (waar ik toen bij langs ging) zei dat je als kind of jong volwassende geen insufficientie kon hebben. Waarschijnlijk heb ik door het tekort van vitamine B12 nu soepele gewrichten, als ik aan mijn vinger trek trek ik hem gewoon uit de kom zonder pijn te voelen  :Embarrassment:  Dit heb ik ook in mijn polsen en enkels en wie weet waar nog meer.
Maar sinds de B12 shots heb ik wel meer conditie, want mijn spieren zijn minder snel moe en minder verkrampt. Ik heb ook geen trillingen meer, dat had ik ook soms dat ik helemaal zat te trillen zonder dat ik er iets aan kon doen.

Over moeheid, maakt niet uit hoeveel ik slaap ik wordt altijd moe wakker. Ook voel ik me bijna elke dag moe. 

Maar als je dit allemaal niet weet merk je niks aan mij, omdat ik het allemaal voor mezelf hou en aan niemand iets laat merken. Ook als ik steken heb heb ik inmiddels geleerd om het woord auw niet meer te roepen. 
Waarom vraag je misschien af? Nou ik ben erg gepest en heb toen geleerd om je zwaktes niet te tonen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Astrid86,

Heel knap van je dat je hier je verhaal komt doen! Lijkt me echt ontzettend moeilijk leven op deze manier, maar als ik jouw verhaal zo lees kom je heel zelfverzekerd over, en heb je het tot nu toe allemaal prima onder controle! Lijkt me trouwens ontzettend vreemd om zo ledematen uit de kom te kunnen halen zonder iets te voelen!

Hoop dat je ondanks dat bijna niemand iets weet van je, je toch veel steun van familie en vrienden krijgt! 

Liefs Sylvia

----------

